# Speedrunning



## Jam88 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey guys! Do any of you speedrun any video games?
I speedrun MCBE and current best is 7 hours, but I'm right in the middle of a really good one!
I just made this thread to see whether there were any other speedrunners, and what games they play.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 30, 2020)

I have done speedrunning of SS Comp once. It took me nearly 4 hours to do 30/34 events.

I do not have time for video games as I am a post grad student sadly, R' U' F R' S' R' S R2 F' U R .


----------



## Silky (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump because speedrunning is a sister hobby.


Jam88 said:


> Hey guys! Do any of you speedrun any video games?



I know @Aerma speedruns or at east used to.. I've been thinking about running Doom/Doom II/Doom 64 ( unity release on switch ) individual levels recently since they have in game timers. Celeste is also another on that's really popular w/ in game timer. There is also Into the Break which is a sort of puzzle game which is really cool.



> I am a post grad student sadly



What are you studying, comrade ?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2020)

Silky said:


> I know @Aerma speedruns or at east used to.


Yep, I used to speedrun Portal (Inbounds). I'd like to get back into it when I get the time.


----------



## Silky (Dec 14, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Yep, I used to speedrun Portal (Inbounds). I'd like to get back into it when I get the time.


That's awesome, such a cool speedrun. Lol, I remember doing ABHs on my XBOX360 back in the day and figuring out some out of bounds stuff.. For whatever reason the saveglitch didn't work on console so I had to come up with my own strats..


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

I found a funny online game called choppy orc that has an ingame timer. so far my best is a 214 second run of all 15 levels


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

I've done some speed runs of several Mario games I own, with the main ones being New Super Mario Bros. Wii and Super Mario Odyssey. This only kinda counts, but at one point I was a top player of Super Mario Maker 2, with one of the highest World Record counts.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm 10th on 60 second burger run on speedrun.com


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm 10th on 60 second burger run on speedrun.com


Just went on the website now, and that is true (on flash anyway.)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm 10th on 60 second burger run on speedrun.com


I swear I tried that thing like a million times. What am I supposed to do on level 7?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 3, 2021)

invisible blocks to the right.

You'll need to run over them cause if you jump, they'll break


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> invisible blocks to the right.
> 
> You'll need to run over them cause if you jump, they'll break


thanks! I beat it!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

can i talk about dream's speedruns here? @qwr mentioned it (on the wrong thread though but now im posting on the right thread, i think) so i thought maybe this thread could be about discussing speedruns here too.



I dont speedrun but I am a big fan of SMB speedruns, Doom speedruns, SM64 speedruns, Zelda speedruns, Goldeneye 007 speedruns, and Perfect dark too.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> can i talk about dream's speedruns here? @qwr mentioned it (on the wrong thread though but now im posting on the right thread, i think) so i thought maybe this thread could be about discussing speedruns here too.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont speedrun but I am a big fan of SMB speedruns, Doom speedruns, SM64 speedruns, Zelda speedruns, Goldeneye 007 speedruns, and Perfect dark too.


yeah sure



TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm 10th on 60 second burger run on speedrun.com


wow nice 
(sorry abt double post)


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

dream cheated and there is tons of evidence. It's simply improbable to get the luck he got, if not impossible.

The chance for that to happen is really low.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> can i talk about dream's speedruns here? @qwr mentioned it (on the wrong thread though but now im posting on the right thread, i think)



Sure, we can talk about it here.


Geosquare's video was extremely convincing and I definitely believed Dream was a cheater. After all, those odds were insane, and according to the speedrun.com MC mods that was AFTER everything was adjusted in favor of Dream.

However, all of that is completely put in a new light when you watch Dream's response video(on his second channel, DreamXD). According to a "professional" in the field of statistics and probabilities, the odds were completely wrong, they were actually adjusted *against* Dream, and some of the fundamental arguments were incorrect.

Whether or not you think Dream cheated basically comes down to whether you believe the mods of Minecraft on Speedrun.com are better statisticians than someone who has a college degree and is a professor in that subject. Personally, I trust a statistics professor over the speedrun.com mods.



I'd also like to hear what @Kit Clement thinks of the situation; I know he enjoys watching speedruns(although maybe not specifically minecraft speedruns)




Nir1213 said:


> dream cheated and there is tons of evidence. It's simply improbable to get the luck he got, if not impossible.
> 
> The chance for that to happen is really low.








Please watch this; almost all of the speedrun.com Minecraft moderator's claims are debunked by a professor of statistics and probabilities


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Sure, we can talk about it here.
> 
> 
> Geosquare's video was extremely convincing and I definitely believed Dream was a cheater. After all, those odds were insane, and according to the speedrun.com MC mods that was AFTER everything was adjusted in favor of Dream.
> ...


Yeah. All true, but the mods probably have more experience with in-game stats


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> dream cheated and there is tons of evidence. It's simply improbable to get the luck he got, if not impossible.
> 
> The chance for that to happen is really low.



I think it's a similar scenario to the brasilian guy who cheated on yu-gi-oh


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah. All true, but the mods probably have more experience with in-game stats



What do you mean? The main point would be the random generation(concerning Piglin bartering, Blaze Rod drops, etc.), specifically the method of random generation for each element(and therefore the probability of an event), which is clearly explained and understood by the professor.


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Sure, we can talk about it here.
> 
> 
> Geosquare's video was extremely convincing and I definitely believed Dream was a cheater. After all, those odds were insane, and according to the speedrun.com MC mods that was AFTER everything was adjusted in favor of Dream.
> ...


Dreams video is not convincing at all tbh. He never actually delves into why the mathematics are wrong. All he says basically is ' I got some smart guy to say otherwise ' and then 90% talks about stuff that isn't really relevant. Just so you know his ' Harvard Mathematician ' remains anonymous.. There have been several other videos released addressing dreams video and explaining tons of errors in dreams report. The mods adjusted the maths in dreams benefits, fyi, generously I might add.






There was also a *verified* Astrophysicist on reddit which goes into detail on why the Harvard guy was wrong/ why the mods were correct. A+ for dreams PR team to try and weasel his way out of it but no, he cheated 100%.

Also this if you're not interested in the mathematics


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Sure, we can talk about it here.
> 
> 
> Geosquare's video was extremely convincing and I definitely believed Dream was a cheater. After all, those odds were insane, and according to the speedrun.com MC mods that was AFTER everything was adjusted in favor of Dream.
> ...


I watch Dream. Although I am aware of this "cheat" (in strong quotation marks), I believe Dream did not cheat. Considering the way he approached the situation being a factor of this. I think before Dream would even think of cheating, he would have to make a believable run, and consider the way his career could fall below him.

However, could anyone care to provide me with the link, or even talk about how he cheated, I haven't actually seen the raw speedrun footage and would like to as I haven't actually heard of this until now.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Co
> 
> I watch Dream. Although I am aware of this "cheat" (in strong quotation marks), I believe Dream did not cheat. Considering the way he approached the situation being a factor of this. I think before Dream would even think of cheating, he would have to make a believable run, and consider the way his career could fall below him.
> 
> However, could anyone care to provide me with the link, or even talk about how he cheated, I haven't actually seen the raw speedrun footage and would like to as I haven't actually heard of this until now.



I believe the raw footage can be found on his Twitch, although I could be mistaken


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Co
> 
> I watch Dream. Although I am aware of this "cheat" (in strong quotation marks), I believe Dream did not cheat. Considering the way he approached the situation being a factor of this. I think before Dream would even think of cheating, he would have to make a believable run, and consider the way his career could fall below him.
> 
> However, could anyone care to provide me with the link, or even talk about how he cheated, I haven't actually seen the raw speedrun footage and would like to as I haven't actually heard of this until now.


Watch what I put before. Honestly he has everything to gain from cheating. Whether he was caught or not is irrelevant; the publicity alone will benefit him greatly. He has done real runs, I think his 16th place run is real. Karl goes into this but it really comes down to the fact that this speedrun is greatly dictated by RNG, which Dream complained about right before the streams in question, which means that often, players, even very good ones, feel that their runs are not reflective of their skill since the best runs often come down to pure RNG.

The original odds in his run were like 1 in 20 sextillion and then 1 in 7.5 trillion after adjusted for bias.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

Guys no opinions, we have to look at the facts. Hard facts proves everything, and dont say stuff like "why would dream do it, hes already really good at minecraft speedrunning, he has no reason to cheat." It could be because since in some speedruns there is alot of RNG, and it can be hard to get a good speedrun, so Dream might have cheated to get better RNG. He had stated this in Discord before.



The facts are that Dream's RNG is very, very, very unlikely to happen (one in 7.5 trillion!), and that is a cold hard fact. There have been trillions of computer speedruns and none of them matched dream's RNG. Watch Karl jobst and Antvenom's videos on it, they are stating cold hard facts (AntVenom put opinions at the end but they did that for people to know his opinion)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

Silky said:


> Watch what I put before. Honestly he has everything to gain from cheating. Whether he was caught or not is irrelevant; the publicity alone will benefit him greatly. He has done real runs, I think his 16th place run is real. Karl goes into this but it really comes down to the fact that this speedrun is greatly dictated by RNG, which Dream complained about right before the streams in question, which means that often, players, even very good ones, feel that their runs are not reflective of their skill since the best runs often come down to pure RNG.
> 
> The original odds in his run were like 1 in 20 sextillion and then 1 in 7.5 trillion after adjusted for bias.


I'd say it looks as though he cheated, however, he will probably come back again, have a quicker speedrun, and just do better than he did when he supposedly "cheated"

Moving on, anyone tried speedrunning a game called This is the Only Level - a game in which they're 15 levels I think all based around the same 1st level


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> Guys no opinions, we have to look at the facts. Hard facts proves everything, and dont say stuff like "why would dream do it, hes already really good at minecraft speedrunning, he has no reason to cheat." It could be because since in some speedruns there is alot of RNG, and it can be hard to get a good speedrun, so Dream might have cheated to get better RNG.



The psychology behind cheating is actually really interesting and honestly should be taken into consideration. Although as Karl Jobst has explained countless times, typically the biggest cheaters are the best players(for various reasons)



Nir1213 said:


> The facts are that Dream's RNG is very, very, very unlikely to happen, and that is a cold hard fact. There have been trillions of computer speedruns and none of them matched dream's RNG.



Considering we're receiving conflicted opinions on the proper way to do this math, we really can't say that's a cold hard fact. We've had opinions from the speedrun.com mods, a "Harvard Math graduate", a "verified astrophysicist", and more. Many of these you would assume are qualified, however they're giving conflicted opinions, which means we really don't know what's right, as none of us have the qualifications to do the math.



Mo_A2244 said:


> I'd say it looks as though he cheated, however, he will probably come back again, have a quicker speedrun, and just do better than he did when he supposedly "cheated"
> 
> Moving on, anyone tried speedrunning a game called This is the Only Level - a game in which they're 15 levels I think all based around the same 1st level



Dream's said he's almost certainly not doing any 1.16 speedruns but will instead stick to earlier versions. According to him, this has nothing to do with the "cheating" scandal, but he just doesn't like the new RNG elements that 1.16 speedruns provide. (primarily Piglin bartering)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Dream's said he's almost certainly not doing any 1.16 speedruns but will instead stick to earlier versions. According to him, this has nothing to do with the "cheating" scandal, but he just doesn't like the new RNG elements that 1.16 speedruns provide. (primarily Piglin bartering)


(Correct me if I'm wrong)
But surely as the Minecraft versions improve speedrunning becomes easier, so surely this decision should remove Dream from the speedrunning competition.

For example, when the Village and Pillage update first came around, that made a huge jump in possible atttempts (as beds now began to spawn in villages), meaning you could now use that in the End to defeat the Ender Dragon, with BEDS!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> But surely as the Minecraft versions improve speedrunning becomes easier, so surely this decision should remove Dream from the speedrunning competition.
> 
> For example, when the Village and Pillage update first came around, that made a huge jump in possible atttempts (as beds now began to spawn in villages), meaning you could now use that in the End to defeat the Ender Dragon, with BEDS!



There are separate categories for speedrunning. For Minecraft, one of the category distinctions is 1.9-1.15 and 1.16 speedruns. Dream's main category is 1.9+RSG Any%, which basically means beating Minecraft on a random seed on a version between 1.19 and 1.15. The "cheated" run was done in a different category, 1.16RSG Any%, which means beating Minecraft on a random seed on the version 1.16.x.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> There are separate categories for speedrunning. For Minecraft, one of the category distinctions is 1.9-1.15 and 1.16 speedruns. Dream's main category is 1.9+RSG Any%, which basically means beating Minecraft on a random seed on a version between 1.19 and 1.15. The "cheated" run was done in a different category, 1.16RSG Any%, which means beating Minecraft on a random seed on the version 1.16.x.


Ah okay. I am not familiar to the certain rules of speedrunning due to my recent interest in Dream. BUT, have known about Minecraft and played Minecraft before through the updates hoping for another mob. 

Another thing to quickly mention (on the topic of Minecraft) any idea if the new "Warden" mob has been added yet, or is that only in a snapshot. (as well as the Glow Squid)


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Considering we're receiving conflicted opinions on the proper way to do this math, we really can't say that's a cold hard fact. We've had opinions from the speedrun.com mods, a "Harvard Math graduate", a "verified astrophysicist", and more. Many of these you would assume are qualified, however they're giving conflicted opinions, which means we really don't know what's right, as none of us have the qualifications to do the math.


What ? Just because there exists conflicting opinions does not mean there isn't a discernible truth. You can't just put Harvard Math graduate and verified astrophysicist in quotes and act like they're the same thing. You have a completely anonymous 'Harvard graduate' vs an actual verified astrophysicist. Qualifications aside, the fact is that we have the mods, an astrophysicist, and trillions of computer simulations all pointing to the same conclusion.. The Harvard guys doesn't even definitively say that Dream didn't cheat, just that the numbers weren't right. So instead of 1 in 7.5 trillion it was 1 in 1.5 trillion which is still an ungodly number.

Just because you went to Harvard doesn't mean you're right.



Nir1213 said:


> can i talk about dream's speedruns here? @qwr mentioned it (on the wrong thread though but now im posting on the right thread, i think) so i thought maybe this thread could be about discussing speedruns here too.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont speedrun but I am a big fan of SMB speedruns, Doom speedruns, SM64 speedruns, Zelda speedruns, Goldeneye 007 speedruns, and Perfect dark too.


I may start doing some Doom speedruns if you're interested in watching.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> The psychology behind cheating is actually really interesting and honestly should be taken into consideration. Although as Karl Jobst has explained countless times, typically the biggest cheaters are the best players(for various reasons)



yeah there was this guy who speedrun goldeneye 007 (forgot his name) and he was really good, breaking records, but unfortunately he cheated multiple times and got banned.
It shouldnt be taken into consideration though because he cheated, and opinions wont change that since they cannot be proven really. The guy who cheated in Goldeneye 007 had people supporting him that said he didnt cheat, even though he did, but his speedrun still was removed anyway because he cheated, and opinions and backstories dont change that. Hell, one guy who cheated in one speedrun game (forgot the game, may be SM64) who was trying to win prize money got exposed, and he made a story of him that he needed the money, so he had to cheat, but he cheated anyway so it wasnt admitted.



ProStar said:


> Considering we're receiving conflicted opinions on the proper way to do this math, we really can't say that's a cold hard fact. We've had opinions from the speedrun.com mods, a "Harvard Math graduate", a "verified astrophysicist", and more. Many of these you would assume are qualified, however they're giving conflicted opinions, which means we really don't know what's right, as none of us have the qualifications to do the math.


statistics is still very hard, so theres bound to be some mistakes. This also is why there are conflicted opinions. Karl Jobst and AntVenom, also the Dream's astrophystist fixes these mistakes, which totals to it happening a 1/7.5 trillion chance, which is still insanely unlikely.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> even if they are math graduates, or an astrophysicist, statistics is still very hard, so theres bound to be some mistakes. This also is why there are conflicted opinions. Karl Jobst and AntVenom fixes these mistakes, which totals to it happening a 1/7.5 trillion chance, which is just insanely unlikely. Dream's statician fixes it too.



This is true, although I don't think we can count Karl or AntVenom as credible sources in the field of mathematics and statistics


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> This is true, although I don't think we can count Karl or AntVenom as credible sources in the field of mathematics and statistics


they literally showed their work in their videos, how can we not? Also a verified astrophysist got the same result as AntVenom or Karl so that proves it more.
also i edited the post


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> they literally showed their work in their videos, how can we not? Also a verified astrophysist got the same result as AntVenom or Karl so that proves it more.
> also i edited the post



Dream's mathematician showed his work, the astrophysicist showed their work, and the speedrun mods showed their work, yet they came to conflicting solutions. Personally, I'm not a mathematician that has precise understanding of these specific concepts, and I doubt you are. I don't count Karl Jobst or AntVenom as credible sources for statistics because they don't (afaik) have any qualifications in the field of statistics, probabilities, or mathematics.


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Dream's mathematician showed his work


Yes and then people showed why his math was wrong..


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Dream's mathematician showed his work, the astrophysicist showed their work, and the speedrun mods showed their work, yet they came to conflicting solutions. Personally, I'm not a mathematician that has precise understanding of these specific concepts, and I doubt you are. I don't count Karl Jobst or AntVenom as credible sources for statistics because they don't (afaik) have any qualifications in the field of statistics, probabilities, or mathematics.


they came to conflicting solutions because when the speedrun mods made their detailed explanation and all that math and statisitcs and stuff, they were wrong, and Dream's astrophysysist fixed the error. Also Karl Jobst and Antvenom dont have any qualifications doesnt mean that they are wrong, as i said before they got the same result as Dream's astropyshist. also me having not precise understaning of concepts doesnt mean that i wont understand what they are saying.


----------



## qwr (Jan 3, 2021)

dream's anonymous "harvard astrophysicist" sure made a lot of basic math mistakes. AND he still said dream has a 1 in 100 million chance XD
dream's stupid gold block analogy was like "look how much smaller 1 in 100 million is compared to 1 in 7 trillion" but my dude 1 in 100 million is still not a good look.
has anyone mentioned that people have run simulations based directly on java's trading drop code and they never in millions of simulations reached dream's supposed luck? watch karl jobst's video for details.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> dream's anonymous "harvard astrophysicist" sure made a lot of basic math mistakes. AND he still said dream has a 1 in 100 million chance XD
> dream's stupid gold block analogy was like "look how much smaller 1 in 100 million is compared to 1 in 7 trillion" but my dude 1 in 100 million is still not a good look.
> has anyone mentioned that people have run simulations based directly on java's trading drop code and they never in millions of simulations reached dream's supposed luck? watch karl jobst's video for details.


wait i thought he said dream had a 1 in 7 trillion chance he said 100 million? Sorry for the mistake


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> wait i thought he said dream had a 1 in 7 trillion chance he said 100 million? Sorry for the mistake



I watched the video when it came out so it's possible I forgot, but I'm pretty Dream's guy said 1/10,000,000


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I watched the video when it came out so it's possible I forgot, but I'm pretty sure Dream's guy said 1/10,000,000


well the astrophysist is wrong, its 1/7.5 trillion.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 5, 2021)

GUYS THIS IS IMPORTANT


I finished my first HTML5 speedrun of 60 Seconds Burger Run............
The current World Record is 47s 233ms
My Time (on livesplit) came out to be 47s 150ms


I may have a world record. We must wait for the moderators to re-time it.

If you guys wanna check the time for yourself, here is the video of my run


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> GUYS THIS IS IMPORTANT
> 
> 
> I finished my first HTML5 speedrun of 60 Seconds Burger Run............
> ...


I'm still trying to get a success! I have a few runs on Moto X3M though.
My profile for speedrun.com: https://www.speedrun.com/user/Westsi


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

I finished Burger Run, and santa run 1 +2. all I need is santa run 3 now.
Santa run 2 last level was so cool. you have to jump out of a car in midair.
E: santa run 3 isn't html5 yet.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I finished Burger Run, and santa run 1 +2. all I need is santa run 3 now.
> Santa run 2 last level was so cool. you have to jump out of a car in midair.
> E: santa run 3 isn't html5 yet.


Wow, nice!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> well the astrophysist is wrong, its 1/7.5 trillion.


Are you a cuber?
Yusheng Du: Getting a scramble that would probably be one in a quintillion
Feliks: Getting so many lucky scrambles that the odds of that happening are way too low for me to write.
Max Park: Don't even get me started on this dude.
The thing is that less rare things have happened. The chances of finding life on a planet are about as likely as dropping a 1,000,000 piece puzzle out of a plane and it landing solved. Yet we still exist. Other stuff have beat the odds, and there is a pretty big chance that Dream didn't cheat. He has literally nothing to gain. If you were Feliks, why would you cheat. For people to be proud of you? Well, these big people have self respect as well, and I don't think they would cheat.
Also you are like 10 so idk


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 27, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Are you a cuber?
> Yusheng Du: Getting a scramble that would probably be one in a quintillion
> Feliks: Getting so many lucky scrambles that the odds of that happening are way too low for me to write.
> Max Park: Don't even get me started on this dude.
> ...


get your facts right im 11, you are still a kid anyway too. He would cheat cause in discord he said that the runs were hard and would have to try and try again to be lucky, so he might've cheated because of that, or maybe another reason.
We are lucky we have been in a goldilocks planet, but the probability of Dream's run is too low, it just can't be true. Also don't compare feliks with dream because even if feliks cheated he wouldn't get away with it.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> get your facts right im 11, you are still a kid anyway too. He would cheat cause in discord he said that the runs were hard and would have to try and try again to be lucky, so he might've cheated because of that, or maybe another reason.
> We are lucky we have been in a goldilocks planet, but the probability of Dream's run is too low, it just can't be true. Also don't compare feliks with dream because even if feliks cheated he wouldn't get away with it.


I love how all of your evidence can easily be used against you


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 27, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> I love how all of your evidence can easily be used against you


dream didn't even prove that his astrophyscist was real, could've been made up.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> dream didn't even prove that his astrophyscist was real, could've been made up.


wait an astrohyscist aren't those for planets
Well, I think you need to trust some people, if Feliks said he got a sub 3 I would believe him because we know he is reliable


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 27, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> wait an astrohyscist aren't those for planets
> Well, I think you need to trust some people, if Feliks said he got a sub 3 I would believe him because we know he is reliable


it isn't a matter of trusting really, we have to face the facts, and if feliks got a sub 3 i wouldn't believe it unless video evidence is there and its all true.
some people might be reliable but that doesn't mean that they can cheat and everybody would think that he didn't, or someone submitted a run without evidence and everybody would believe him.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> it isn't a matter of trusting really, we have to face the facts, and if feliks got a sub 3 i wouldn't believe it unless video evidence is there and its all true.
> some people might be reliable but that doesn't mean that they can cheat and everybody would think that he didn't, or someone submitted a run without evidence and everybody would believe him.


Then I don't believe that you are sub 1 minute?
Why, because I don't trust you?
See, You need to trust people at times. Also Dream does have video evidence, on a flipping livestream.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 27, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Then I don't believe that you are sub 1 minute?
> Why, because I don't trust you?
> See, You need to trust people at times. Also Dream does have video evidence, on a flipping livestream.


i know dream has video evidence but i'm just saying if one time that happens.


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

I cannot believe that this is still a conversation. This is driving me mad. If you guys want I can explain why he cheated on stream.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Silky said:


> I cannot believe that this is still a conversation. This is driving me mad. If you guys want I can explain why he cheated on stream.


Sure. I'm neutral in this btw


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

This is my channel. Will stream in an hour. If you don't have a twitch account/can't make one you can PM on the forums and I'll address questions.


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

Live, come discuss )


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Silky said:


> Live, come discuss )


The embed says badly configured, can't see it.


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

Look up Silky_Sexy on Twitch


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Silky said:


> Look up Silky_Sexy on Twitch


Ok. I can't help but feel that's going to get flagged.


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ok. I can't help but feel that's going to get flagged.


What do you mean? Twitch or my comments here?


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Silky said:


> What do you mean? Twitch or my comments here?


My laptop has esafety software which flags up phrases like that when I type.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't do anything super officially but I started doing BFBB Rehydrated runs recently, however, the only platform I have it on is switch and loading times make it really bad so once I get a half-decent PC I will return to it. My PB is a 2:01:58


----------



## Silky (Feb 3, 2021)

I just started running Celeste Classic.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 21, 2021)

I just got a coolmath record on me and my launcher level 5

EDIT: LVL 12 too!

EDIT2:
EDIT3:


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I just got a coolmath record on me and my launcher level 5
> View attachment 14949



_The ultimate WR category_


----------

